# So begins the insulation pics !



## Pallet Pete (Feb 15, 2012)

They are drilling holes right now to inject the insulation into our home YIPEEE here are some pics of the woodpecker effect it has lol


----------



## semipro (Feb 15, 2012)

What type, cellulose?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 15, 2012)

it is actually Tripolymer Foam Insullation http://www.injectionfoam.com/default.aspx. This is what Dennis (BackwoodsSavage ) used so on his recommendation I researched the stuff and have found it to be very good. we have 4 inch walls it gives 20.4 R in a 4 inch awl which is amazing for our non insulated home.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are some more pics for you guys.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 15, 2012)

They go through and clean the excess then put plugs in the wall to close the holes it is very efficient so far. More pics to come!
Pete


----------



## JustWood (Feb 15, 2012)

You're gonna be runnin round the house in your Spidey Tighties when thats all said and done. May even have to adjust burning protocol.
 You won't regret going with foam , EVER !


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 15, 2012)

What does a job like that cost? I HAVE to do something like that at my place. Too much of my hard work is heating the outside.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 15, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> What does a job like that cost? I HAVE to do something like that at my place. Too much of my hard work is heating the outside.



It all depends on who you go with to be honest. We had quotes ranging from 3100 to 20,000 most of them where well over 10,000! Dennis recommended the guys who did mine and they did an excellent job.  The house is already much much warmer and I can't hear a thing outside now either!! The total was 3100

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is the last pic.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 15, 2012)

The injection went very well there where only 2 spots of flow through and I fully expected them going in. The attic is missing some panel on the wall and it flowed into the attic but is really (really ) easy to clean up so no biggy all you do is grab it and snap it comes off. The second was where our oak kit comes in for the stove and it just snapped of clean you can't even tell now. Think of a styrofoam cup and that is what it looks like cured when fresh it looks like shaving cream. It takes 72 hours to cure properly and it fills with tiny tiny air pockets when setup fully which is what provides the insulating factor. Our contractor was great he cleaned everything like new when he was done so there is no mess at all. 

Pete


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll have to do some shopping around. I am probably too far away to use your guys.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 15, 2012)

Great that you found somebody to do good work at a fair price.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks good and sounds like a great price.


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2012)

Excellent. That should make a nice difference. Did they check each cavity for firestops or other blockage to prevent voids in the insulation? On the one-story side I only see a lower band of holes. Does this fill upward as well as downward?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes they can also work upward but it is best to go bottom up. Still, you have to have a way to get that stuff up at the top and this thing seems to do an excellent job. Pete sent me an email and was amazed. I warned him that when this company showed up they would have a large crew and would work rather quickly. It is not often one sees a crew of that size tackling a job and getting it done so quick. Nobody was standing around ever when they were here. They each had a job to do and they did not have to be told what and when to do it. A real pleasure to watch. Methinks Pete will be very happy.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 15, 2012)

BeGreen they did check for fire stops and anything else even found some old squirrel nests ! The single band was because they ran bottom up then top down on that room do to it only having 1/8" paneling as it is a mud room. They didn't want to burst the panel off the walls and did a great job of not bursting it. You can see the panel push out a tiny bit in one spot bot it wasn't bad at all and was easily fixed.  

Dennis you are right they are like a bunch of busy bees at work never stopping just moving methodically along. They really knew what they where doing and finished quickly and efficiently. 

Pete


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds good. Can't wait for the heating report next.


----------



## fespo (Feb 16, 2012)

Dose this work if you have some fiberglass in the walls already or just in emty walls? I know I have some insulation  but would like more. Frank


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the same question.  My walls are 6" with fiberglass.  Would the foam compress the fiberglass and do some good?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 16, 2012)

fespo said:
			
		

> Dose this work if you have some fiberglass in the walls already or just in emty walls? I know I have some insulation  but would like more. Frank


 yes it compresses the fiberglass down to an inch thickness. The only room in my house that had fiberglass was my mud room when we got up this morning it was acctually warm which has never ever been. 

Pete


----------



## Ash_403 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice work there.  I'm sure it will be money well spent.  (Not a bad price all at either from the looks of things.)  I can see you using less firewood.

I've been thinking of having that done to my walls.  My home was built in 1949 and has no insulation in the walls as far as I can tell.  The exterior is limestone.  Single story ranch, hip roof, full basement, 1100 square feel per level.  I'm guessing that a crew would have to go from the inside considering the stone exterior.  (And I just finished painting wall and ceiling, plus new oak trim for the living room.)

Still thinking about it.

Cheers.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 16, 2012)

Just wanted to say that $3,100 to insulate the whole house is a heck of a deal, especially when you consider it would have cost that much, if not more, to insulate a similar sized new house with fiberglass batts, and that would only leave you with R12, not R20 in those walls.
Nice thing about that foam is it will also act as a vapour seal. 

We did a lot of remodeling on our house over he last few years, adding a lot of insulation and stuff but, the chalet style roof on part of our house was built with 2x6 rafters which only allowed room for R20 fiberglass insulation. R20 isn't really much for a ceiling, so when I re-roofed the house I added 2" foam insulation on top of the roof before strapping for a new metal roof. The extra 2" of styrofoam helped deflect a lot of the summer heat, but didn't help much keep the heat in in the winter because there wasn't a proper vapour seal inside. The rooms upstairs had tongue and groove fir paneling and no proper vapour barrier underneath, so the air leakage was pitiful. Not only that I knew with all that warm air leaking out there had to be moisture problems where the warm (moist) air was condensing. As much as I liked the looks of the wood paneling I had to fix the leak, the solution was add a poly vapour barrier over everything (+ a little remodeling) and instead of drywall I used 1" styrofoam board and finished over that. 
The difference is huge, we found that this winter we just can't burn 24/7 anymore unless it gets like 0 deg F (-18 C), otherwise the house gets too warm. Nice to know the heat you generate in your house is staying in where you want it and isn't just leaking out.

Anyway, I'm sure you'll find that $3,100 is money well spent.


----------



## semipro (Feb 16, 2012)

We hope to do something similar with our roof.  
Did you also close off any under roof ventilation (i.e., ridge and soffit vents)? 
Maybe you didn't have any to close off being in BC.


----------



## gitmo234 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm so in on this in the next year or so. I WILL have this done if I can get a quote under $3k. My house has some of the worst wall insulation and stuff ever. i re-did the entire attic.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 16, 2012)

Semipro said:
			
		

> We hope to do something similar with our roof.
> Did you also close off any under roof ventilation (i.e., ridge and soffit vents)?
> Maybe you didn't have any to close off being in BC.


No I deliberately tried to keep things vented as much as possible to allow good air circulation to remove excess moisture, but the chalet style roof doesn't really have much open area above the insulation like a regular attic, so getting the air to flow through is kind of a challenge. We did install vented soffit and the metal roof installed over the strapping does allow for some ventilation, plus there is open space at the ridge of the roof for air to escape, so I'm sure that helps.

Our first winter (before we did the vapour barrier thing inside) we had a particular problem around the skylight windows we installed. The air leak there became obvious when the temps outside got above freezing and we got a water leak. At first I thought maybe we didn't install the flashing around the skylights properly, but when I got up in there and removed the skylight and some of the metal roofing I saw what was going on. The warm moist air was leaking around the skylight and channeling up under the metal roofing. As that warm air flowed though there the moisture condensed under the metal and froze developing quite a layer of frost and ice. Of course when it got warm out that stuff melted and the water dripped back into the house. I installed some poly around the skylights the second year and that stopped most of that, but I knew it wasn't stopping the warm moist air from leaking out everywhere else. That's why I got serious and vapour barriered the whole upstairs.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 18, 2012)

Update : this morning is very windy here it is the first time since we have lived in this house that we are not frozen from the wind. I have found one spot where the wind is blowing through a crack in the whole house so far and it is very hard to feel. Just dabbed a little caulk on it and it is gone now. The stove is on the lowest air setting and more than keeping up with the house right now. We went all night on one curing load in the stove and the house was still warm when we woke up this morning. My wife and I are so glad we chose foam it is amazing and easy to work with if we need to. What a blessing it is!


----------



## fespo (Feb 18, 2012)

Now find me someone around the Chicago land area for me to do my house?  Everyone thinks Im nuts to want to do this to my house.  Frank


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks for posting this....it really helps make it less intimidating.

My 1960 house has 'econo-batts' which are FG batts that look like they're ~1" thick with kraft paper.  Better than nothin, expect they make it harder to retrofit stuff into the cavity.  I was figuring dense-pack cellulose, as that supposedly can fill the void and just compress the lousy batt (in the hands of a good operator).  I had no idea that the tri-polymer foam could do that too.  Did you read any resources about this before pulling the trigger?

Again, however, I'm cheap.  In my case I think this would save me <$200/yr.  Hopefully whoever gets elected will run through some tax breaks for this sort of thing to get me off my duff.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 18, 2012)

Most spray in foam can produce so much pressure when it expands that in the hands of a novice they can cause interior walls to come away from the studding.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 19, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Most spray in foam can produce so much pressure when it expands that in the hands of a novice they can cause interior walls to come away from the studding.




Yup that is very true ! Do your research if your gonna have it done and be sure they are good at what they do. My research came to an end a few years ago because the cost was rediculas everywhere we went. Many forum members edged us to look again and Dennis came to the rescue with a good recommendation and let me say they did a good job.

Pete


----------



## taxidermist (Feb 19, 2012)

Pete,

Did you use the place out of Lansing?


Rob


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 19, 2012)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> Pete,
> 
> Did you use the place out of Lansing?
> 
> ...



No I did not they did not they where not very honest with me. I will pm you who I used!

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 19, 2012)

woodgeek said:
			
		

> thanks for posting this....it really helps make it less intimidating.
> 
> My 1960 house has 'econo-batts' which are FG batts that look like they're ~1" thick with kraft paper.  Better than nothin, expect they make it harder to retrofit stuff into the cavity.  I was figuring dense-pack cellulose, as that supposedly can fill the void and just compress the lousy batt (in the hands of a good operator).  I had no idea that the tri-polymer foam could do that too.  Did you read any resources about this before pulling the trigger?
> 
> Again, however, I'm cheap.  In my case I think this would save me <$200/yr.  Hopefully whoever gets elected will run through some tax breaks for this sort of thing to get me off my duff.



I did read on something like 4 different types of insulation and foam is hands down the best in my opinion. Cellulose is good but regardless how tight it is packed it does not acheive the same r value as foam. It tends to sink with age as well though it takes a long time to do so. Foam is filled with tons of small air pockets so small you can't see them they create a barrier that the cold air can't get through. Many points are arguable based on people's opinion I like foam from all I have read and it has already surpassed my wildest dreams. Most people think you can't run wires and the like with foam that is totally untrue as well it is very easy to work with from what I have seen. 

Pete


----------



## clemsonfor (Mar 6, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:
			
		

> woodgeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you said has always had my curiousity. How can i run a wire through a wall, i cant chase it with a fishtape?  I would have to pull the drywall off and cut a slot in the foam to run it, yes? Also i cant pull the old wires out of the wall as they will be bound in foam (i live in an old house and have no staples inside the wall from what i have found).


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 6, 2012)

The way insulation works is it has millions of tiny air pockets that create an air barrier. For this reason the foam is very very light and brittle but provides an insane r value. You can push a coat hanger through it without any difficulty I have already done this and it works very well. The foam we used gives way very easily I pulled the old wire out of the wall with no difficulty at all as it is soft. the advantage was it left a space to run the new wire in. I will not vouch for all foam as they are not all equal or the same. For example on insulator we talked to used a foam similar to great stuff and it was very very hard to push a wire through as well as half the r rating we ended up with. I will try to take a picture and put it up for you of what it looks like as I have a chunk in my attic I can show you.

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 7, 2012)

Pete, did they show you some of the old foam? I remember they had a large block of it to show how easy it is to work with. Super light too. But about all I know is that it has made a super big difference in this home. I also had the guy install eave troughing.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 7, 2012)

He showed me a cured block of foam and let me play with it. I was impressed by the stuff it really works well for us as well. We used to have almost as much wind in the house as out now we have no draft at all ! I am a believer in foam now for sure.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 7, 2012)

Update ) while it's been a few weeks and what a difference this foam makes! We have noticed something else about the foam recently too. We live near a propane/gas company and when they fill there tanks it reaks to high heaven around here! The other morning I walked out of the house and almost passed out from the awful smell of gas. I went back inside and no smell !! The foam blocks outside odors to my surprise which means we are even happier now. Now that it is warming up outside I can burn a small fire to heat the cast on the stove then let it die out and the cast will keep the house warm for hours on end. Another thing we have noticed is we used to hear the wind howling of the house that too is gone and let me say we have had very heavy wind 40-60 mph recently. 

We are very satisfied overall this stuff is very impressive and worth every penny!

Pete


----------



## begreen (Mar 7, 2012)

It's hard to overate the value of good insulation. Congrats on a wise move.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 18, 2012)

Latest update for you guys. The weekend was pretty hair weather wise wind, rain,  and a little hail. The wids where around 60 mph for a while and we had higher gusts than that a few times. We didn't even know that was going on because the insulation killed all the noise ! I walked out side to go to the garage and it was pouring rain as well as almost blew me over as I went out the door. The door flew open so hard it almost came off the hinges and broke. When I went back in I found that there was barely any noise at all which without insulation we would have heard whistling noises off the side of the house. It has been very warm this year and the house is staying in the 65f range all the time with no heat required. The temps where in the mid 30's last night and we didn't have to heat the house went down to 62f and that was it. 

Pete


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 18, 2012)

That is great news. That is a great investment you made. Not only will it pay for itself fairly quickly, but you and the family will be so much more comfortable too. Let us know if you notice cooler inside temps in the warmer weather.


----------



## firebroad (Apr 18, 2012)

I had this done to my li'l stone cabin in 2008. (Product used was called icynene, don't know if it is the same),   Cost me 5000, so I would say you got a great bargain! You will notice some soundproofing qualities, too. Neat thing is the stuff is actually a very "green" product.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 18, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> That is great news. That is a great investment you made. Not only will it pay for itself fairly quickly, but you and the family will be so much more comfortable too. Let us know if you notice cooler inside temps in the warmer weather.


 
Steve, it does indeed make a difference. Don't remember for sure how many times we ran the air conditioner last summer after the remodel was done but it was not many times. The house definitely stayed much cooler in the hot summertime. The comfort level summer and winter makes it all worthwhile. That is even better than the reduction in fuel needs.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 19, 2012)

I have to do something like this at my place. The draft on a cold, windy winter night are bad.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 28, 2012)

Update again  

It has been in the 90's the last couple of days with insane humidity and we have had to run the AC. To my delight we do not need 2 window units downstairs to keep it decent ! I have been running a 8000 btu window unit set at 70 F and it has been cycling on and off about 30 minutes on 20 off. It never turned off at all before with 2 units they just ran and ran ! It is 72 inside right now and has maintained that very well with almost no humidity. We have 1000 sq ft downstairs and 495 upstairs. In terms of cooling it has made an enormous difference better than heating because cool air settles.  The wife loves it 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 9, 2012)

Well its time for another update ! So far it has been down to the low 20's a couple of times and mostly staying in the 30's and 40's at night right now. I can run the stove for a full load and have enough heat for almost a whole night when I do. The only drawback I have found so far is that because cold air settles when the house gets cold while we are at work it holds the cold air like a fridge. That isnt really a big deal though because I can run the ( Pardon my french here ) FURNACE  for one cycle to heat up fast then the stove takes it from there. We are gone 13 hours a day normally. The real difference is in the wind this year there is non to speak of coming through the walls and after 10 months of curing foam it is much better than last winter was at wind blocking. It just gets better with time .

Pete


----------



## save$ (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice to save heat and money and be much more comfortable.  Side note is to be aware of "sick house syndrome".   If a home is too tight, it can get stuffy.  Rugs, paneling etc. can off gas and cause indoor pollution unless there is some ventilation.   Kids develop allergies.   There are air exchanger tat can be installed should you find this to be a concern.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 10, 2012)

Pete, we too are loving all the new insulation. We notice many times others talking about how much wood they put in for overnight and many times we don't even have to build a fire. We kid around a few times saying if it gets cool in the house we just light a match. That really does not seem too far from the truth either. Sort of curious how this winter will be because last winter was not much to compare to. Maybe we'll see what it is like when it gets cold this year.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Nov 11, 2012)

My mom's house got spray foamed in the late 70's if I remember right. It has held up well through the years, last time I was in the attic you could see some of the exposed foam starting to degrade. I broke some of it off and the foam under the old stuff looked good still. I remember the house hardly needed any A/C in the summer and was very quiet.
I may look into it now that you said it will compress the fiberglass insulation.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Dec 11, 2012)

Pete & Dennis,

Well I'm having this done this coming Friday!

Thanks for Information Dennis, I'm going with the same company as You two gentleman did......

They will be going through the brick on about 98% of my house and through the drywall in my laundry room as it butts up to a cinder block wall in a well packed garage. lol

The last few weekends I spent installing 2" closed cell foam board on my basement and crawlspace walls.

Plan on having the rim joists done with closed cell spray foam by next summer.

After that my 1950's era home should really be efficient?

Cheers, Hiram


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Dec 11, 2012)

SQ Footage of home? Thickness of walls?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 11, 2012)

Good Hiram. You won't be sorry. Pete found as we did that this foam insulation really helps out a lot.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiram Maxim said:


> Pete & Dennis,
> 
> Well I'm having this done this coming Friday!
> 
> ...


 
I am glad to hear that Hiram post some pics of it would you please ! Make sure you get the ceilings insulated well too that is very important and cold make all the difference.

Pete


----------



## shawng111 (Dec 12, 2012)

Could one of you gentlemen PM me the name of this company? seems like a great way to go. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Dec 12, 2012)

TheMightyMoe said:


> SQ Footage of home? Thickness of walls?


 
Home is 2120' Sqft Ranch built in 1951


Most walls are 2x4 (3.5")

When I remodeled the main room in my house I built the walls out to 8" , first half of wall towards the exterior is closed cell foam than R15 fiberglass batt. toward the interior.

EDIT: there is also approx an R50 in my attic of fiberglass batts, cellulose, and blown fiberglass!


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Dec 12, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Good Hiram. You won't be sorry. Pete found as we did that this foam insulation really helps out a lot.


 
Well I can only imagine!

The walls are cold as Ice to the touch....... and driving nuts!

For all the work I have done to this place...This is one weak link......

I can already tell a difference by insulating over half the basement and crawl space walls.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Dec 12, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I am glad to hear that Hiram post some pics of it would you please ! Make sure you get the ceilings insulated well too that is very important and cold make all the difference.
> 
> Pete


 

I will post picture for You fine folks!

When I did a remodel in 2009 I had another 8"-10" of blown fiberglass and foam soffit baffles installed! 

Just in case you miss it  _"there is also approx an R50 in my attic of fiberglass batts, cellulose, and blown fiberglass!_*"*

Cheers,Hiram


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Dec 18, 2012)

Well the Foam was installed on Friday and of course it takes 3 days to cure.....

I have noticed that the sound dampening in amazing but my walls are still cold to the touch even though its been around 50 during the day and mid 30s at night. 

So at this point I'm still a bit skeptical. Does the insulating factor get better with time or is this it?

Here are a few pics....


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 18, 2012)

Ours was good last year but this year it is fantastic!  It took more than 3 days for ours to cure right I think it needed to be warm out to cure all the way. Ours was put in while it was cold out. We also went around and caulked every crack in our old home and we have no wind coming in and you could heat the place with a match this year. Keeping in mind our home is not stone but wood so I cant speak to how stone/brick react and the dry times involved.

Pete


----------



## woodgeek (Dec 18, 2012)

HM, how thick is the cavity again??


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Dec 18, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ours was good last year but this year it is fantastic! It took more than 3 days for ours to cure right I think it needed to be warm out to cure all the way. Ours was put in while it was cold out. We also went around and caulked every crack in our old home and we have no wind coming in and you could heat the place with a match this year. Keeping in mind our home is not stone but wood so I cant speak to how stone/brick react and the dry times involved.
> 
> Pete


 
The foam came through a few plugs and light switch sockets, so the house had some leaks!


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Dec 18, 2012)

woodgeek said:


> HM, how thick is the cavity again??


Home is 2120' Sqft Ranch built in 1951


Most walls are 2x4 (3.5")

When I remodeled the main room in my house I built the walls out to 8" , first half of wall towards the exterior is closed cell foam than R15 fiberglass batt. toward the interior.

  There is also approx an R50 in my attic of fiberglass batts, cellulose, and blown fiberglass!


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Dec 18, 2012)

You went from R-Value 11ish to R-Value 20ish with better sealing.

What your going to notice most is savings over time in my opinion. Too bad fuel prices are just going to increase as well.


----------



## Jags (Dec 18, 2012)

Man - I really need to get into action and do something like this in my home.  Sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 18, 2012)

Jags said:


> Man - I really need to get into action and do something like this in my home. Sounds like the way to go.


 
Me too! I'll have to get some prices. I know it will be a great improvement, but I just don't know if I can afford it now. because I'm heating with "free" wood, it will take a while to get my money back. It would probably be more cost effective in the short run to install a second stove.


----------



## Jags (Dec 18, 2012)

Steve, I have been in the "free wood" zone now for several years.  In my situation I think the improvement in insulation would give me an even "better" wood burning experience.  My home is not drafty (fixed that stuff through the years), but the insulation in the older part is minimal if at all. It requires some pretty hefty BTU's to hold it at temp.
Instead of the purchase of a new stove, I think I will be ahead if I can get the envelope of this place to hold the heat better.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 18, 2012)

Hiram Maxim said:


> The foam came through a few plugs and light switch sockets, so the house had some leaks!



We had a few spots seep through a little but that just tells me they where doing a good job. I hope it is as good for you as Dennis and I have found it to be. 

Jags those guys are very efficient and fast they flew through our house and insulated it in less than a day. I was convinced I would find a leak or missed area but non have appeared yet ! It is a very impressive result and the difference is tremendous which makes me wonder if the R-rating is higher than we had thought. There is virtually no sound from outside either which because of where we live is amazing. The gas station fills there tanks every now and then and it used to make the house smell like fuel inside for a day or 2 now you can't smell a thing in fact when we open the door it is like jumping into a pool of gas when they fill the tanks because of the lack of smell inside. Best insulation we could have bought !

Pete


----------



## Jags (Dec 18, 2012)

Seriously good to know.  I don't have a problem with sound either (you can hear the corn crops grow - no lie), but I really like the sounds of tightening up my envelope.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 18, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Me too! I'll have to get some prices. I know it will be a great improvement, but I just don't know if I can afford it now. because I'm heating with "free" wood, it will take a while to get my money back. It would probably be more cost effective in the short run to install a second stove.



We went from burning full blast through the winter with a 3 cubic ft box to heat 1400 sq ft to loading it 2 times a day and staying consistently around 75 range ! Before the insulation we could really chew up the wood and the house would be in the 60s running full throttle. The real difference for us is the sheer amount of wood not used and the time I can use for other things instead of cutting every weekend all winter as well as the insane amount of warmth we have now. 

Pete


----------



## save$ (Dec 18, 2012)

Folks,  you may not be young or able to do so much wood when you get well into your senior years.   If you have to go back on fossil, you will be very greatful that you are well prepared with your well insulated home.   Get it done while you can.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 18, 2012)

I understand that. Just don't have the funds right now. I would love to tighten up my old place.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll also chime in on the sound. We found it absolutely amazing how much it cut down on the sounds we were hearing outdoors. I can now drive right around the house and park the atv and my wife will not even hear me. Where I park the atv is really close to the house too. We also most times never know when someone drives in unless they ring the doorbell. We're considering setting up some type of alarm along the driveway. We did try one once but it was useless so we're still looking.


----------



## shawng111 (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is a youtube vid from there Facebook page for anyone wating to see how its done. pretty neat. Thanks Backwoods for hooking me up!!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 19, 2012)

shawng111 said:


> Here is a youtube vid from there Facebook page for anyone wating to see how its done. pretty neat. Thanks Backwoods for hooking me up!!



I am sorry Shawn I didn't see your first post I am glad Dennis got you the info. It is hard to go wrong with this insulation !

Good luck
Pete


----------

